# Hey Rabbit hunters!!!



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

With only a week left in the Ohio season I'd be interested to hear how all of you have done.

I live and hunt in SW Ohio and it has been a fantastic year!! I hunt both public and private ground mostly in Warren,Clinton,Butler and Brown Counties and as I said have done well everywhere, no shortage of rabbits at all. My old dog has really earned his Dog Chow running this season...


----------



## buckeybold (Jan 14, 2007)

Not a good year for me.I am in the NE and all my old honey holes had very few rabbits.I really think the coyote have dented the population in those spots plus the habitat has matured,losing the cover.To top it all then we have had deep snow and COLD in Feb.So I need to buy a coyote gun,learn how to trap them,and find some new spots.(Maybe I need to come down with you and tag along!)


----------

